# Doppelte Datensätze aussortieren?



## webix (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

besteht die Möglichkeit mit MYSQL doppelte Datensätze auszusortieren?

Ich habe fünf Datensätze, von denen zwei identisch sind und sich nur um eine Spalte unterscheiden. Ich will den größten dieser Datensätze mit den anderen ausgeben.
Ist das mit MySQL zu schaffen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Februar 2004)

N'abend!

Du könntest alle gewünschten Spalten Gruppieren ...
damit werden alle doppelten Zeilen zu einer zusammengedampft.


Siehe: http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/GROUP-BY-Functions.html


```
Wenn du also die Spalten 
Sp1 Sp2 Sp3 in deiner Tabelle1 hast und diese die Werte:
A       B     C
A       V     C
A       V     C
A       B     C
A       Y      Z
enthalten
lautet das Statement:

SELECT Sp1, Sp2, Sp3 from Tabelle1
GROUP BY Sp1, Sp2, Sp3;

Ergibt dann:

Sp1   Sp2    SP3
A        B         C
A        V         C
A        Y         Z
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## webix (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 

danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Jedoch habe ich ein weiteres Problem, wenn ich nach dem größten Wert sortieren lasse, spuckt er mir nicht immer den größten Wert aus.

Hier ein Beispiel Query:

SELECT a, b, c FROM Tabelle WHERE d = ''wert' GROUP BY a ORDER BY 'c' DESC LIMIT 10


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn durch die Gruppierung nach einer Spalte "verschwinden" mit unter die Spalten die nicht in der Gruppierung auftreten, deshalb funktioniert dein Statement nicht so wie erdacht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## webix (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

kann man dieses Problem umgehen?


----------



## Hoellche (28. Februar 2004)

Klick mich


----------



## webix (28. Februar 2004)

Danke Euch für die Hilfe. Werde es mir mal anschauen.


----------



## webix (28. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich mit DISTINCT arbeite, klappt es auch nicht.


----------

